# Clif Builder's Protein Bars



## IWannaGetBig (Jan 7, 2015)

I've been getting these for awhile now because there's 20g of protein per bar. Problem is I'm getting a lot of gas from them. Anyone else having the same problem? Also, can anyone recommend another brand of protein bar and where you're purchasing it? 
Thanks!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 7, 2015)

Not at the moment man. I am considering making my own.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jan 7, 2015)

I never eat protein bars. They give me gas and don't digest well. I'll snack on hard boiled eggs or Greek yogurt or cottage cheese and fruit but not protein bars.


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 7, 2015)

IWannaGetBig said:


> I've been getting these for awhile now because there's 20g of protein per bar. Problem is I'm getting a lot of gas from them. Anyone else having the same problem? Also, can anyone recommend another brand of protein bar and where you're purchasing it?
> Thanks!



Quest Bar

/threadclosed


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 8, 2015)

I get the supreme protein bars. The choc pretzel is fukkin killer. 

I get the from DPS nutrition by the case of 12 for like 23-25 bucks.  So like 2 bucks each for 30 grams. I cut them in half for my lunch box and they last longer.


----------



## ken Sass (Jan 8, 2015)

the soy based one's mess me up


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 8, 2015)

I eat a box of nutter  butters.....
But  the chocolate cookie crunch is on point ...i forget  who makes it.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 8, 2015)

+1 for quest bars. 
They use whey isolate instead of soy
The have like 5 grams of fiber (if you care)
21g of protein
Taste amazing compared to anything else I've ever tried. 
Cookie dough and peanut butter and jelly are a great place to start.


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 8, 2015)

Beedeezy said:


> +1 for quest bars.
> They use whey isolate instead of soy
> The have like 5 grams of fiber (if you care)
> 21g of protein
> ...



White Chocolate Raspberry and Cookies and Cream are my favorites.

Looks like they just released a new Smore's flavor as well I'm eager to try.

The fiber content is much higher than 5 grams by the way. More like 13-17 which is amazing.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 8, 2015)

Even better! I was posting that off memory so thank you for correcting it. I fukking love quest bars, you can fit them into any diet also.


----------



## curtisvill (Jan 9, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> Quest Bar
> 
> /threadclosed



The truth has been spoken


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 10, 2015)

This is what  i was talking about earlier. When i used bars, this is what i used. 32g sounds boss.


----------



## Jayjay770 (Jan 12, 2015)

Yes Quest Bars.!!!


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 12, 2015)

#TheMatrix said:


> This is what  i was talking about earlier. When i used bars, this is what i used. 32g sounds boss.



I'm not that impressed...






That's a shit load of calories from a bar bro, 410 (Quest bar is 170-210 depending on flavor).
That's a lot of sugar, 26g per bar!
Fiber is shit, 3g.
14g of Fat isn't that hot.

Here's my favorite quest bar...

190 cals (but it is a 60g bar vs the 100g Met-RX)
Less fat
Tons more fiber 17g vs 3g.
Sugar content is boss (1g vs 26g)!
Less protein but less cals/fat/sugar overall as well (20g vs 32g)

Hope this helps.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jan 13, 2015)

TDizzle,

I'm liking what I'm seeing with the no gluten and sugar free. I did notice the Erythritol, and I'm trying to get away from all of the "ol" sweetners. I'm going to check to see if the store I get my protein from is carrying these. Thanks.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 13, 2015)

You forget i bulk....

Id take a bar of that with a glass of whole milk.

Cutting and watching calls n stuff is for azog.


----------



## BrutesorGods (Jan 13, 2015)

Dale's Raw Protein bars are pretty bad ass if you have the cash or if they're "on sale". It's basically a super larabar. Only place I know to get em is at his site


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Jan 13, 2015)

http://www.fitnessone.com/bars-c-37.html


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 13, 2015)

All that cliffs talk... i stumbled upon a do it yourself with all the calls i meed for bulking adding peanut butter etc etc.

Ill copy n paste and put the link at bottom 

Ingredients:

(using VitaFiber)

1 Scoop of Vanilla Whey Protein (30 Grams)

2 Oreo Cookies (we used "Who Knew?" brand which is an all natural substitute)

3 Tablespoons of VitaFiber (55 Grams)

(using Agave)

2 Scoops of Vanilla Whey Protein (60 Grams)

2 Oreo Cookies

1 Tablespoon of Unsweetened Almond Milk (15ml)

1 Tablespoon of Agave (21 Grams)

Directions:

You're going to want to begin by taking a small container and mashing up your two cookies. Next go ahead and drop your scoop of whey right on top. If you're doing the second version of the recipe, drop the almond milk in there as well and mix it up a bit.

What you'll want to do now is take either the VitaFiber or Agave and put it in a pan on your stovetop for just a second. As soon as it starts bubbling go ahead and take it off and pour it in with the rest of the ingredients.

Start mixing it all up together with a spoon and take your hands to form them into bars. You can either make one big bar or two medium sized ones.

Once you're finished with that, throw them in the fridge for about thirty minutes and take them out.*


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## anewguy (Jan 14, 2015)

#TheMatrix said:


>



Nice.  Thanks for that Matrix


----------

